# The Wisdom of Jigoro Kano



## Stickgrappler (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/the-wisdom-of-jigoro-kano.html

Continuing my "The Wisdom of ..." series, today being Jigoro Kano's 153rd birthday... Posted some of the Principles, Precepts and Sayings of Kano

Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 29, 2014)

didn't get  a chance to get on here yesterday on what would've been Jigoro Kano's 154th birthday.

Enjoy The Wisdom of Jigoro Kano!


----------

